# Shipping Times



## SimonC1972 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi
I have a 40ft container from my work to transfer goods from UK to S'pore

How long does this take from UK to delivery please?

I have seen 6-8 weeks (quote from my relocation "agent", yet read online it can be as little as 3-4 weeks?

Cheers


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Sailing time from Southampton to Singapore via Suez is probably about 24 days. Figure a minimum of 4 weeks door to door -- more depending on sailing schedules and when your container can be boarded.


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

That's about right .... 4 or 5 weeks depending on the agent you use. It doesn't include customs clearance though, which might delay things for a few days on the SG side.


----------



## sausage (Apr 9, 2013)

Ours left our home on the 8th of March, sailed on the 12th and was due in port on the 16th of this month, actually arrived on the 19th and will be released from customs on the 24th, delivery to us on the 27th. Always budget for the longest time, air was quoted at 2 to 4 weeks and arrived at the end of our third week here, so 3.5 weeks in transit.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Snarplett: SG Side customs is one of the fastest, if not the fastest..

The delay will be at your C&F agent piling up stuff


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

Ha ha ... that's true. A day or three is considered fast in my experience. You're absolutely right though, if the forwarder doesn't have their papers in order it'll delay things. We've always been lucky to and fro from Singapore.


----------

